# DVC Hawaii on hold



## Vacation Dude (Nov 9, 2008)

Disney is putting construction on hold of their Ko Olina Resort until the economy stabilizes.  

Disney does not feel they can sell their suites at projected market rate.  

This is the third project on Oahu to his the skids on construction.


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 9, 2008)

Is this the source? http://activerain.com/blogsview/781...ders-Trump-Ocean-Resort-in-Baja-loses-funding


----------



## TomH (Nov 9, 2008)

*DVC Ko Olina*

Sad but expected news.  So many projects have been announced, delayed, and eventually cancelled at Ko Olina.  Some that come to mind are the Ritz Carlton Ko Olina, the Grand Ko Olina, and now DVC.  Hopefully, this is just a delay and not a cancellation.  I was excited about this one.

Tom


----------



## dvc_john (Nov 10, 2008)

Disney is denying any truth to this rumor.

http://dvcnews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=687&Itemid=1


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 14, 2008)

Street Talk has a post today which says that DVC Hawaii will be breaking ground this week Nov 19th. 

Doesn't sound on hold to me.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Nov 11, 2008: Honolulu Advertiser - Disney Ground breaking on Nov 19, 2008*

Honolulu Advertiser:  Nov 11, 2008

Disney sets Ko Olina ground-breaking for Nov. 19
Advertiser Staff 

Disney plans a traditional Hawaiian blessing and ground-breaking next week to mark the start of construction for its new family resort at the Ko Olina Resort & Marina development.

The ceremony is scheduled for 10 a.m. Nov. 19.

The company said the ceremony will include: Jay Rasulo, chairman, Walt Disney Parks & Resorts, Lt. Gov. James "Duke" Aiona, Sen. Colleen Hanabusa; Honolulu Managing Director Wayne Hashiro; Djuan Rivers, Vice President of Disney Vacation Club Hawai'i, and Jeff Stone, master developer of Ko Olina Resort & Marina. 

The Disney resort at Ko Olina, scheduled to open in 2011, will have more than 800 units including hotel rooms and villas for Disney Vacation Club, Disney's timeshare division. Disney Vacation Club has grown to serve more than 350,000 individual members from approximately 100 countries and all 50 states. Upon completion, the resort is expected to create nearly 1,000 jobs in Hawai'i and cost an estimated $800 million.


----------



## tug15 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Lets hope its a go!*

The resort looks awesome!


----------

